# First Sample of Mortemia (Morten Veland's new project)



## departuresong (Jan 5, 2010)

Choirs + Real guitars + Old Tristania sound = perfection

I am _so_ excited for the album.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 5, 2010)

Going to be boring.


----------

